# Synaptics touchpad problems

## turboedvo

Hi there, I have an ALPS touchpad on my Dell Latitude D610.  I have been pulling my hair out trying to get the touchpad side scrolling working.  Here's my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # xorg.conf.dpkg-new (Xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> 
> #
> 
> Section "Files"
> ...

 

I feel like I must be missing something simple.  Let me know if you can think of anything that might help.

Eamon

----------

## v0n0

 *turboedvo wrote:*   

> Hi there, I have an ALPS touchpad on my Dell Latitude D610.  I have been pulling my hair out trying to get the touchpad side scrolling working.  Here's my xorg.conf
> 
>  *Quote:*   # xorg.conf.dpkg-new (Xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> 
> #
> ...

 

I have not the same model but with only these lines my scroll works. Maybe it's 3button emulation that gives problems?

----------

## turboedvo

OK, I was just reading my Xorg.log and it does not list the synaptics module as loaded, which I think is the problem.  I am running KDM.  Is there any chance that it could be using some other Xorg.conf file than the one loaded in my home directory?  If so, where is it?  If not, why would X be "Using default built-in configuration" as it claims to be doing in the log.

Thanks

Eamon

----------

## metadev

Make sure you have Input Devices -> Event Interface compiled in the kernel

----------

## MacBouba

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I am running KDM. Is there any chance that it could be using some other Xorg.conf file than the one loaded in my home directory? If so, where is it? If not, why would X be "Using default built-in configuration" as it claims to be doing in the log. 
> 
> 

 

As far as I know, the "xorg.config" file loaded by default is there: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Moreover, in your "xorg.config" you have:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Load "synaptics"
> 
> 

 

If in your log file you have nothing about "loading synaptics", it means that gentoo has not loaded the "xorg.config" you are showing us.

----------

## turboedvo

 *MacBouba wrote:*   

> Moreover, in your "xorg.config" you have:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Load "synaptics"
> ...

 

Yeah, that's what I figured.  I'm going to try replacing the default xorg file and see if that doesn't nix the problem.

Eamon

----------

## turboedvo

OK, I finally got it working the way I wanted.  I didn't have much energy to throw at it earlier but I finally got around to fixing it, so if anyone else wants to use my xorg.conf, here it is.  I have not dealt with the second monitor output yet, so you'll have to add a section before trying to use it.  Also, scrolling is on the fast side.  I like it that way, but I know a lot of people don't, so be warned.

I also figured out that KDM looks for the xorg.conf file in the /etc/X11/ folder first, followed by another folder (I think root, but don't quote me on that).  So, if you want to run KDM, put your xorg.conf file there, not in your user folder.

Xorg.conf for my Dell D610

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Eamon

----------

## beatryder

I have the same machine, here is my config:

```

Section "InputDevice"

#  Option "LTCornerButton" "2"

        Identifier  "TouchPad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/tp0"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "120"

        Option      "RightEdge" "960"

        Option      "TopEdge" "115"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "735"

        Option      "FingerLow" "7"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "9"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "110"

        Option      "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "20"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.70"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "1.20"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.035"

        Option      "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

        Option      "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

        Option      "UpDownScrolling" "1"

        Option      "CircularScrolling" "true"

        Option      "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

        Option      "CircScrollTrigger" "7"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

        Option      "PalmDetect" "true"

        Option      "PalmMinWidth" "40"

        Option      "Palmz" "40"

#  Option "RTCornerButton" "3"

EndSection

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

#       Option          "SuspendTime"  "20"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes

#       Option          "OffTime"  "30"  # Turn off after half an hour

#       Option      "BlankTime" "5"  # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake)

#       Option      "StandbyTime" "10"  # Turn off screen after 10 minutes (DPMS)

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

And to get the /dev/input/tp0 I have the following in /etc/udev/rules.d

```

SYSFS{protocol}=="AlpsPS/2", SYSFS{modalias}=="serio:ty01pr00id00ex00", KERNEL=="mouse?" SYMLINK="input/tp0"

```

You might have to change the SYSFS part to match your machine though.

----------

